
The Reason High School Bullies Get Back in Touch Later in Life - reedwolf
https://mashable.com/article/high-school-bullies-getting-in-touch/
======
sigmaprimus
Seems to me most High School Bullies eventually get in touch with their
victims as they have burned up all their recent contacts and have few if any
friends in their current lives.

They reach out to people they knew and bullied in their past with the hope
they can obtain a relationship in which they will still be dominant, instead
of the friendless pathetic losers that they now have become because they made
others feel that way in their past.

By the time a person reaches high school they have already learned what is
kind and what is cruel, as much as people can change, most don't. A person who
was cruel to you in the past will most likely be cruel to you again if you let
them into your life.

Forgive and forget them, literally!

